# Cosview MV200UM USB microscope



## nivrnb (Jul 16, 2012)

Thinking about getting one of these. Just posting to see what people think, or how in could come in handy for refining. Enjoy. 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2te13V_YsPU&feature=plcp[/youtube]

nivrnb


----------



## BAMGOLD (Jul 16, 2012)

I just bought one on Amazon. I'll let you know what I think when I get it.

http://www.amazon.com/Celestron-Deluxe-Handheld-Digital-Microscope/dp/B004QF0A1Y


----------



## BAMGOLD (Jul 21, 2012)

My Review of my purchase..

It's excellent, actually VERY clear... BUT.. When you zoom in, you have to put the object closer to the lens as there is no focus.. not sure why. wish I would of researched more...


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Jul 21, 2012)

If you get the MV200UM + the stand it will run you about $80.00 If you get the MV600UM it comes with a stand already, and costs $70.00 plus it magnifies up to 600x.

Scott


----------



## Palladium (Jul 21, 2012)

I mounted mine in a weighted old desktop lamp with an articulating arm so i can use the video function as well as the camera with beakers and dry materials. Works great with the added weight.


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Jul 21, 2012)

Now that was smart!


----------



## grainsofgold (Jul 24, 2012)

http://www.bigc.com/products-all/handheld/featured-microscopes/


These folks make a lot of USB cameras, might check them out.


----------



## Alkymida (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi

You can make a microscope from an old webcam: Take off the outer lens, put the remaining lenses back, but reversed. Adjust the distance by screwing the lenses in/out. There are lots of "How to make a DIY-microscope from a webcam" on youtube. :0)

If you take all the lenses out you can use the cam on an ordinary microscope/loupe/telescope or whatever.

/Peter


----------

